# R32 GTST - front crash bar bumper support reinforcement



## FastVince (May 5, 2017)

Hello,

I'm looking for the front reinforcement bar for a skyline r32 gtst. I'm not sure if the one of GTR would fit too but if it does a GTR front crash bar is an option too.

Been looking for this desperately so if anybody has any tips where to get one of these or if you have one laying around, let me know!

Note: I'm located in belgium, so a price including shipment would be nice to know.

Thanks in advance,
Vincent


----------

